# break-away collars



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

Spring and summer are just around the corner here in the states (thank goodness!) and that means Tiger and Lily will be spending more and more time outside. Because we don't want our neighbors (or strangers for that matter) to think there are stray cats around, we'd like to get collars for the cats. I'm just terrified to put collars on them because I've heard the horror stories, and my little girls do all the things cats do - climb trees, crawl through thick brush, walk along tall fences, etc. - and so I want to get them break-away collars. But I want to get a good brand that breaks away very easily. I'd rather lose a collar than cause harm or worse to Tiger or Lily. Any suggestions?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I always get the breakaway buckle. I like those. Also, I always 'test' the collars. I buy one and put it on Book adjusted to his size. Then I tug at it and he always pulls back (that's why I use him, the other two will just move forward towards me, but Book always struggles). Also, bless his heart, he's not smart enough to learn that if he struggles the collars come off. I'd worry both MowMow and Neelix would figure that out quick if I tested more than a few collars on them.

I look for a collar that initially holds, I don't want it falling off because he brushed against something in the apartment. 

What I want to see is when he starts twisting his head back and forth and jerking back hard that the buckle will release. If it doesn't pass these two tests then I return it. The three I have right now are perfect and they'll last forever because... they rarely wear them since they are indoor only.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

I go with Mow on this one. buy one. test it. If in doubt. buy another.. I am assuming that Tiger and Lily are chipped since they are adopted? If so make sure all your info is updated with current Vet info and shot records! Most people forget to update these!! This is the best way to make sure you get back your furballs, when they lose their collars!

When I have "strays" or cats that look lost or confused. I get them checked for chips! I have yet to find one actually with a chip though. so end up sending them for adoption if they are friendly enough and time has passed long enough that I feel no one is looking for them.


----------



## Waterfaller10 (Oct 14, 2009)

Whatever collar you choose, I would suggest getting a collar cover to protect songbirds: Colorful Cat Collar May Protect Birds in Your Yard : Discovery News

The added benefit is that the cats become more visible to cars as well.


----------



## petebutter (Mar 17, 2015)

any suggestions on collars that stay on? By the time my cat was about 6 months she figured out how to get hers off. Usually chewing it. After buying about five I gave up. She is an indoor cat but I liked the noise it made so I knew where she was (less likely to accidentally step on her).


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

How is she able to chew her own collar? Is it so loose she can get it into her mouth?

I like the quick release buckle collars. Petco sells them.


----------



## petebutter (Mar 17, 2015)

I have no idea how she does it, I never seen it actually happen just find them. I bought all the quick release ones and tightened it as much as possible, I didn't want to choke her. The last one looked a little too tight but I wanted it to stay on. Somehow she got it off. I think a couple she chewed by the quick release button.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Some safety buckle collars are better than others! Even if you had it adjusted, so she couldn't bite it off, if she still got a paw under it, and tugged, that might be all it took!
I have one Houdini cat, when it comes to wearing a collar! He always manages to get them off!
He also has help from another cat, his partner in crime! I've seen Biscuit 'helping' Charlie ditch the collar!


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

Of the 4 OBVIOUS house cats that come around, only one wears a collar. Mine takes her collar off with ease, so she is one of the 3 that don't have one. My girl cat doesnt wander far, so I don't tend to fuss about it. I'm not sure how many people would actually get confused and think that a plump healthy cat doesnt have a home.


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Our Pepper wears this collar. She managed a couple of times to lose it in the house. 
Whisker City® Breakaway Cat Collar | Collars | PetSmart


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

my girls are smart enough to whip their collars right off if they are safety buckle or for that matter ANY buckle. How they do it is they get ahold of the name tag (or bell ..anything dangling really) and with their paw and mouth work it over their bottom teeth, then with the paw apply more pressure till the collar eases to slip their head out of or unclips.

After I saw that I researched the name tags that slip over the collar itself. I've never had a collar escape since. (touch wood, it has been close to two years now *yay*)

I use these things called Beastie Bands. They are made of neoprene which is very stretchable and they fasten with velcro.

If they ever get caught up by the collar, I know it isn't strong enough to support their weight or tugging on it, without it stretching a mile so they can get out of it. Also there is no "tail" flagging from a collar that is a tad long. You just cut it to size, press the velcro closed and voi la

I always do the two finger rule with the collars, I feel that gives them an excellent chance of slipping right out of it, should the need happen.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

ArtNJ said:


> I'm not sure how many people would actually get confused and think that a plump healthy cat doesnt have a home.


A lot of people would take this cat in, assuming they may have been dumped. Or take it to a shelter. I would never let a cat outside without a collar.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I would absolutely pick up a "plump healthy kitty" if it was out wandering. In my mind either the kitty slipped out and the owners are frantic or the owners let it wander without worrying about it coming back home.

Collars serve another purpose as well. It's an established fact that cats allowed outdoors have a shorter average lifespan (spare me the "my friend's brother's uncles cat lived to 30 years old and it was outside)... on AVERAGE they have a shorter life span. Should the cat be hit by a cart or killed if there's a collar someone can contact the owner.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

OO! I did some surfing. Only Natural Pet has some neat designs for their break aways! Fish, pirate designs, birds-LOVE birds, no less!


----------



## ThreeCatzGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Petsmart has a nice selection of break away collars.  that's where I get mine from.


----------



## kidcat (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions! I'm still not sure whether or not to even put collars on them, but at least now I have some ideas!


----------

